# Geburtstag Steve81



## zotos (23 Januar 2008)

Der werte Kollege Steve81 hat heute Geburtstag.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute, hoffe das Du schön feierst und reichlich beschenkt wirst.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

schließe mich zotos an ... alles gute!


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Januar 2008)

ebenso von mir ...

:sm20:

FEIER SCHÖN !!!


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

auch von mir einen schönen Festtag
:sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Januar 2008)

Auch meinerseits
einen schönen 
Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Januar 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> schönen
> Burzldag !


 
"Burzldag" finde ich Klasse ... so etwas wünsche ich auch ... und natürlich 

Alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr ...


----------



## OHGN (23 Januar 2008)

Na denn, Prost :sm24: 
Alles Gute!


----------



## mst (23 Januar 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls beste Wünsche!!
:sm20:


----------



## HDD (23 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir nur das BESTE!

HDD


----------



## Roos (23 Januar 2008)

hey,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag und die aller besten Glückwünsche.
Lass dich schoen feiern.

MfG Roos


----------



## gingele (23 Januar 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## gravieren (23 Januar 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir.

Wo steht denn das Bier  ?

:s1:


----------



## kolbendosierer (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

von mir auch alles Gute!!!!!!

:sm20:

Robert


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2008)

Natürlich auch von mir Alles Gute!






Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------

